# Doflamingo vs Jozu



## savior2005 (Nov 16, 2017)

Standard scenario, etc.

I  know this battle has been done before, but it always seemed to favor Doflamingo. Now that we have seen katakuri and cracker, who takes this battle. Jozu should be in between those 2 sweet commanders in strength. Just want to see if the general consensus has changed.

Who wins?


----------



## barreltheif (Nov 17, 2017)

Katakuri's recent showings definitely haven't made yonkou commanders look better. But I don't know if that establishes that Doffy > Jozu. I do think Doffy wins this matchup though.


----------



## IllmaticKingC (Nov 18, 2017)

hmm unless Doffy can somehow get through his haki enchanced diamond I cannot see him winning this


----------



## convict (Nov 18, 2017)

Recent showings of commanders to me confirm Jozu > Doflamingo. Doflamingo is 3rd commander level at best. Jozu would rock him like Gear 4th did.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 18, 2017)

Doflamingo couldent hurt G4 luffy hes not hurting Jozu either.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Gohara (Nov 18, 2017)

Doflamingo wins with high to extremely high difficulty in my opinion.  If Jozu is around as skilled as most other 2nd Yonkou Commanders then perhaps he might win that match up.  However I'm not necessarily convinced that he is.  That Yonkou Crew might be the top Yonkou Crew overall but they also seem to have significantly more Members so the Yonkou Commanders aren't necessarily required to be around the same exact level of skills.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Nov 18, 2017)

Just like most Doffy fights, if he gets a parasite off he wins. If not, Jozu stomps

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Nov 18, 2017)

Jozu isn't stomping anything. At best, we can scale his punches to Kong Gun, and he still lacks aerial mobility to keep up with Doflamingo.
What is he going to accomplish? It sure can't be throwing shit that Doflamingo will have a field day with.

At the same time, I think Doflamingo will struggle taking down Jozu. It would be a difficult fight, though I'm favoring Doflamingo because of his ridiculous advantage in versatility.


----------



## DA hawk (Nov 19, 2017)

It's Really close, but I might favor Jozu (2 handed) for the time being.


----------



## Nox (Nov 19, 2017)

Mingo's the only character who defeats multiple commanders (Vista, Jozu, Cracker). Yet, somehow got crushed by an opponent who at the time was at best 3rd commander. Nox bu..bu...but he wasn't fresh. Gamma Knife bro. Off white. 16 Holy Bullets bro. Flight. Regeneration. Clones. Awakening. V E R S A T I L I TY B R O!


----------



## Tenma (Nov 19, 2017)

Doffy>his chair


----------



## DoctorLaw (Nov 19, 2017)

I think Doflamingo beats Jozu. Dude was extremely versatile, and he already landed a parasite once on Jozu before, meaning he can do it, and Jozu won't be able to stop it, or at least immediately. Also, same Doflamingo that fought G4 Luffy just had his insides fried, and Oda went to painful lengths drawing panels showing Doflamingo clutching his side. If Crocodile can tank a Jozu punch, Doflamingo can, and he took a lot of hits at that level from G4 Luffy. Jozu can't tag him, and even if he could Doflamingo can tank a lot of it. I think Jozu's defense is greater than Doflamingo's offense though, so it'll be a long drawn out fight until Doflamingo can get an opening. 

Doflamingo wins high to extreme difficulty


----------



## DA hawk (Nov 19, 2017)

Luffy defeated injured Doffy with help using his strongest attack.
Luffy one-shotted cracker with help.
Luffy would wreck vista with no help.

just because Doffy didn't turn out admiral lvl like some really optimistic people thought he would, doesn't mean he is total shit now!

Dofla is on the same ballpark as the commanders bar the FM's. Deal with it


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Nov 19, 2017)

Vista would beat current Luffy

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## DA hawk (Nov 19, 2017)

Don't think so.


----------



## DA hawk (Nov 19, 2017)

he would get his ass handed to him by luffy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jossaff (Nov 19, 2017)

DD wins High(high) diff , he's to versatile for Jozu , ,and those Brilliant Punk's who failed to significantly hurt Crocodile won't even tickle DD


----------



## NO (Nov 19, 2017)

Only in the OL could people look at a manga panel of Doflamingo literally making Jozu his bitch and conclude "Jozu > Doflamingo." 

Only in the OL could people look at a manga panel of Aokiji freezing Jozu, causing him to lose a limb and another manga panel of Aokiji freezing Doflamingo where he casually flexes out of it with no injuries and conclude "Jozu > Doflamingo." 

I haven't changed my opinion on this fight: Doflamingo > Jozu

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Nekochako (Nov 20, 2017)

Jozu wins. Doflamingo is Cracker level and i'm quite sure Jozu would beat him.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Nov 20, 2017)

Gotta love this thread

Despite an actual occurrence in the manga of Doflamingo making a fool out of Jozu, people's interpretation of One Piece is so fixated on power-comparisons that we get the kind of mental gymnastics where Jozu is stomping the man who bullied him at his pops' funeral, cuz y'know Cracker did better against G4 Luffy so he has higher ki energy (bro) and because he's a tank-type Yonko commander (y'know?) just like Jozu that surely means Doffy is getting a stomping from this sentient furniture. Not that the circumstances of any of these fights matter, or the idea of different fighting styles and techniques matching up differently that Oda hammers home every so often

Doffy has some incredible feats. The best fruit mastery we have seen (maybe after the Admiralbowl on Punk Hazard) and some of the most resourceful tech in the series period. Shaky powerscaling can fuck off. Now I can buy into Jozu tanking any firepower Doffy throws at him, because 16 holy bullets is effectively featless and Jozu has a solid feat with Mihawk, but I'm confident Doffy can get a surprise shot on Jozu's partial diamond form through use of his clones and environmental dominance. Otherwise, Jozu sits there completely untouchable while Doffy laughs, monologues and becomes everyone's favourite character all over again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nekochako (Nov 20, 2017)

Parasite is one off more oddly handled things in the manga. On the other hand, it caught Jozu with ease but on the other hand G4 Luffy broke out off it with ease and i don't think gear 4 Luffy is physically stronger then Jozu.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 20, 2017)

Doffy cant hurt him

Doffy cant outlast him either. 

Only chance of victory for him is getting jozu underwater. Good luck with that.


----------



## Shrike (Nov 20, 2017)

Voted Doffy. A different breed of fighters, but DD seems like a much more complete fighter. Not that strong on the offense though, but all around better fighter than what I have seen of Jozu. Beside, the bird used him as a stool before.



Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Doffy cant hurt him
> 
> Doffy cant outlast him either.
> 
> Only chance of victory for him is getting jozu underwater. Good luck with that.



Really? 

Jozu isn't all Diamond, and Flamingo can fly. Not that I am saying it's clear cut and that Jozu is weak or whatever, but you people will just use the 'third/second commander logic' here. Which is utter nonsense. A completely different type of fighters. Jack is more akin to Jozu than Cracker, for example, which DD is somewhere inbetween with his fighting style.


----------



## tejas8055 (Nov 20, 2017)

Jack stomps Doffy and gives the Shepshed treatment. That'she why he pissed in pants at the thought of angering Kaido.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Nov 20, 2017)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Just like most Doffy fights, if he gets a parasite off he wins. If not, Jozu stomps


----------



## Lord Stark (Nov 20, 2017)

We've never seen Jozu cover his whole body in diamond.  The closest we saw was him blocking Mihawk's slash.  I'd imagine that he's likely immobile if he was.  I think based on that, Doffy will eventually win.


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 20, 2017)

one thing to point out is that jozu was caught OFFGUARD when doffy parasited him (he was fighting Croc). It's kinda like how Jozu himself made aokiji bleed when he hit him offguard. We all know that in a true aokiji vs jozu fight, that aokiji would win hands down. I dont know if the parasite thing could really be considered a good enough feat to say doffy wins.


----------



## Shrike (Nov 20, 2017)

savior2005 said:


> one thing to point out is that jozu was caught OFFGUARD when doffy parasited him (he was fighting Croc). It's kinda like how Jozu himself made aokiji bleed when he hit him offguard. We all know that in a true aokiji vs jozu fight, that aokiji would win hands down. I dont know if the parasite thing could really be considered a good enough feat to say doffy wins.



This was discussed a thousand times tbh. DD was right in front of Jozu when he was charging Croc. Sure, DD wasn't his prime target, but Jozu had to be blind (or a moron) to ignore another Schichibukai 2 feet away. Then Doffy stopped him right before he slammed into Croc again and climbed onto him.


----------



## DA hawk (Nov 20, 2017)

Shrike said:


> This was discussed a thousand times tbh*. DD was right in front of Jozu when he was charging Croc.* Sure, DD wasn't his prime target, but Jozu had to be blind (or a moron) to ignore another Schichibukai 2 feet away. Then Doffy stopped him right before he slammed into Croc again and climbed onto him.


Panel?


----------



## Shrike (Nov 20, 2017)

DA hawk said:


> Panel?



Chapter 560.


----------



## savior2005 (Nov 20, 2017)

Shrike said:


> This was discussed a thousand times tbh. DD was right in front of Jozu when he was charging Croc. Sure, DD wasn't his prime target, but Jozu had to be blind (or a moron) to ignore another Schichibukai 2 feet away. Then Doffy stopped him right before he slammed into Croc again and climbed onto him.


Can I get a Pit Sandwich, medium rare lotta horseradish

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## barreltheif (Nov 20, 2017)

savior2005 said:


> one thing to point out is that jozu was caught OFFGUARD when doffy parasited him (he was fighting Croc). It's kinda like how Jozu himself made aokiji bleed when he hit him offguard. We all know that in a true aokiji vs jozu fight, that aokiji would win hands down. I dont know if the parasite thing could really be considered a good enough feat to say doffy wins.



Aokiji was facing away from Jozu, and was busy fighting the strongest man. Jozu blindsided him. And he still took very minor damage from Jozu. Doffy was directly in front of Jozu. And Doffy incapacitated Jozu and sat on him.
Not really comparable.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tenma (Nov 20, 2017)

Brook said:


> Parasite is one off more oddly handled things in the manga. On the other hand, it caught Jozu with ease but on the other hand G4 Luffy broke out off it with ease and i don't think gear 4 Luffy is physically stronger then Jozu.



G4 Luffy is physically stronger than Jozu with the level of physical dominance he displayed over Kata and DD, and how he oneshotted Cracker when he could actually hit him. The Parasite incident simply reinforces this.

Jozu has the advantage of being made of freaking diamond and not having a time limit ofc. Until G4 runs out Luffy won't be at a disadvantage against Jozu.


----------



## DA hawk (Nov 21, 2017)

Shrike said:


> Chapter 560.


True. I actually missed that!


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 21, 2017)

Shrike said:


> Voted Doffy. A different breed of fighters, but DD seems like a much more complete fighter. Not that strong on the offense though, but all around better fighter than what I have seen of Jozu. Beside, the bird used him as a stool before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jozu is a Diamond man so yea he is all Diamond. So doflamingos not putting a scratch on him when his strongest attack did jack shit to G4 Luffy.


----------



## Shrike (Nov 21, 2017)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Jozu is a Diamond man so yea he is all Diamond. So doflamingos not putting a scratch on him when his strongest attack did jack shit to G4 Luffy.



There a proof that he can cover more than half of his body with diamond?


----------



## Arthur CM (Nov 21, 2017)

doffy


----------

